# vintage transfers for sale



## Polle Prints (Aug 10, 2006)

I have found a web site where this company has stored transfers for 30+ yrs.
they sell them in assorted bunches.I dont know if im allowed to give a link ...hope nobody minds...

www.irononstation.com/wholesale2.htm


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I dont know if im allowed to give a link ...hope nobody minds


The only thing I don't like about that link is the auto-loading music on the website that it goes to 

Interesting find (although I can't seem to load any of their catalog pages)


----------



## ineedtshirts (Aug 15, 2007)

Would they still work? I always thought there was a shelve life.


----------



## mrhotdice (Sep 23, 2010)

Some of the older one's don't work but you can scan them, resize them, and they actually look very nice. The color seperation is the key with these old transfers.


----------



## alconbury (Dec 26, 2010)

I am actually looking for a vintage heat transfer as shown in this photo.










I have a GF who is VERY KEEN on "Valley Girl" - but sadly there are no retro shirts with this picture out there. So I'm looking for a vintage heat transfer, as shown in this photo, so I can get the shirt done up for her.

I'm happy to pay the going rate for such vintage item. Please contact me with any leads - I've searched the usual websites, and come up empty!

MANY THANKS!


----------



## Hazy (Dec 3, 2007)

i just found some knight rider 80's transfers. They seem to be ink on transfer paper. anyone know what temp and how long to try and get these to transfer?


----------



## Hazy (Dec 3, 2007)

i guess no one has any in site into these transfers.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Alconbury- if you can find an image off the internet -a DTG printer could print you up a shirt.


----------

